# Dragging Butt on Floor?



## Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys!

I was noticing that Ty has been dragging his butt on the floor recently. Sometimes he does it after he poops and sometimes it seems he does it randomly. Is there a need to be concerned about this?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's probably his anal glands. They may need to be expressed by the vet. He can show you how to do it but it is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, it could be a number of things. Anal gland issues, worms or even just a hair half stuck out. LOL The latter happens to my Chi's on occasion...


----------



## Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay, thanks BrodysMom! I'll check it out with his vet.....and do what I can. :tard:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

MChis said:


> Yeah, it could be a number of things. Anal gland issues, worms or even just a hair half stuck out.


Agreed. Most often it is either anal glands, tapeworms, or just an itch or something. Both of my dogs scoot a lot during the summer months because of the heat and humidity, high humidity and heat makes their skin dry and their bums itchy. lol


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 10, 2009)

sounds like the anal glands. you can see the procedure on you tube and do it while giving your chi a bath. couldnt be as bad as caring for a great dane's anel glands.lol!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

It's most likely anal glands! Definately nasty, stinky stuff when the vet gets it out! Stinks worse than nasty diarrhea poo!!!!ukeright:


----------



## KMNash (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah sounds like anal glands to me, which can technically be done at home during a bath, groomers usually do it when dogs come in for baths. But it is something you really should have your vet show you before you attempt cause if not done right can be kinda painful for the pup and might cause issues.

And just a warning up front, it is not a pleasant job, stinky, gross, and not for anyone that has a weak stomach. Most dogs express their own glands pretty easy when they poop, the pressure from the poop takes care of it, but some dogs need a little help once in awhile.

If he is having trouble with expressing them make sure you let his vet know, and if you don't want to do it see if the vet wants you to bring him in regularly to check and see if he needs it expressed, cause if left full to long it can cause the glands to impact on them, and that gets really painful and can be seriously unhealthy.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol well i guess the question is already answered ! 

but i agree with everyone


----------

